# Entire EPAK system for free on YouTube! - Casa De Kenpo -



## Casa De Kenpo (May 17, 2008)

Hello everybody!  My name is Cliff Seminerio and I am a 6th Degree black belt in American Kenpo.  Along side fellow 6th Degree, Juan Serrano, I have gone about the daunting and tedious task of publishing the ENTIRE EPAK system for free on YouTube.  When all is said and done, we will have all of the self defense techniques, forms, sets and freestyle techniques up for viewing.  Please stop by our YouTube channel:

http://www.youtube.com/casadekenpo

Since Tuesday, we have become the #5 most subscribed to channel in the You Tube Guru section!  Please spread the word!  

Cliff Seminerio


----------



## Matt (May 18, 2008)

Casa De Kenpo said:


> Hello everybody!  My name is Cliff Seminerio and I am a 6th Degree black belt in American Kenpo.  Along side fellow 6th Degree, Juan Serrano, I have gone about the daunting and tedious task of publishing the ENTIRE EPAK system for free on YouTube.  When all is said and done, we will have all of the self defense techniques, forms, sets and freestyle techniques up for viewing.  Please stop by our YouTube channel:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/casadekenpo
> 
> ...



Nice! I commend your efforts. Thanks for giving to the Kenpo community. 

Matt


----------



## Joe917 (May 19, 2008)

Great job! This is an awsome undertaking.  Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Casa De Kenpo (May 19, 2008)

Matt said:


> Nice! I commend your efforts. Thanks for giving to the Kenpo community.
> 
> Matt



Thank you very much for watching!


----------



## Casa De Kenpo (May 19, 2008)

Joe917 said:


> Great job! This is an awsome undertaking.  Good luck and have fun.



Awesome is a good word for it....so is "Pain in the____" ahhaha!  Thanks for watching!


----------



## KevinR (May 19, 2008)

A big... *THANK YOU SIR*... to both of you. Can't wait to watch more tonight!

Peace,

Kevin


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 20, 2008)

May I also say Thank You Sir  for doing this.


----------



## terryl965 (May 20, 2008)

Yes I was looking at it yesterday very nice of you.


----------



## MJS (May 20, 2008)

Cliff,

First off, I'd like to welcome you to Martial Talk.  Second, I'd like to thank both you and Juan for taking the time to make these clips, and post them for Kenpoists all over to watch and enjoy.  

I look forward to viewing more.  Please feel free, if you already haven't to visit and contirbute to our Kenpo sections on this forum.  

Thanks again,

Mike


----------



## Casa De Kenpo (May 20, 2008)

Thanks once again everybody for your kind words.  

[FONT=Verdana, Times New Roman, Helvetica]We were the #6 most subscribed channel last week(would have been #5, but some guy posted a bunch of videos of chicks making out....who knew?)and we are sitting pretty as the #58 channel most subscribed to this month! 

Purples are being edited now, and should be up tomorrow. We'll also have some of the forms and sets trickling in, including Staff Set and Two Man Set, which, if you haven't seen it done by a short Puerto Rican and a short Italian before..it's certainly a sight to behold...hahahaha!


Thank you again for taking this journey with us.

Cliff Seminerio
[/FONT]


----------



## KenpoDave (May 20, 2008)

Casa De Kenpo said:


> Hello everybody! My name is Cliff Seminerio and I am a 6th Degree black belt in American Kenpo. Along side fellow 6th Degree, Juan Serrano, I have gone about the daunting and tedious task of publishing the ENTIRE EPAK system for free on YouTube. When all is said and done, we will have all of the self defense techniques, forms, sets and freestyle techniques up for viewing. Please stop by our YouTube channel:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/casadekenpo
> 
> ...


 
Cool!


----------



## Casa De Kenpo (May 21, 2008)

KenpoDave said:


> Cool!




I think it's pretty cool myself!  ahahhaha

Purple's are up now..check them out!


----------



## hapkenkido (May 21, 2008)

thank you for putting them on youtube. makes for a quick reference. and good luck.


----------



## Casa De Kenpo (May 22, 2008)

hapkenkido said:


> thank you for putting them on youtube. makes for a quick reference. and good luck.



Thanks for the support!


----------

